

Ask HN: What is your favorite work music? - lerix

hey guys,<p>I'm going on a 72 hour coding binge tomorrow, and I'm just preparing some music for the kickass journey. Can you guys share some of your favorite work songs with me?<p>To be fair, I'll share this remix with you. I personally think it's kickass, and I'll give you my first born child if you think this song sucks =p  [Taio Cruz - Break Your Heart Remix ] (http://fasho.me/music/49)
======
bartonfink
Anything I've listened to enough that the words no longer register.

I owe my master's degree to Pink Floyd.

------
cydonian_monk
72 hours? Sheesh… I miss being young(er). If I pulled that today my playlist
would be mostly funeral music, but I wouldn't be the one listening!

My favorite work music is anything that I've heard enough that my brain is
resonating with it instead of listening for details. My musical staples tend
to be Dead Can Dance, the later albums by Savatage, Penguin Cafe Orchestra,
Tom Petty, just about everything techno, and lots of Bob Marley. Here lately
I've been spinning parts of Trent Reznor's "The Social Network" soundtrack a
bit more than anything else.

I can listen and work to just about anything, so sometimes I just let my
entire collection go on random.

~~~
pipedream
> My favorite work music is anything that I've heard enough that my brain is
> resonating with it instead of listening for details.

Same for me. I have a Grooveshark "work" playlist that I've been adding songs
to for the last 2 years or so. Here it is:
<http://grooveshark.com/#/playlist/Work/57992001>

I find music that has no lyrics and has a slower tempo to be the least
distracting when working. This includes genres such as post-rock, trip-hop,
launge, ambiental.

------
atomicdog
>72 hour coding binge

Just listen to some prog epics. Genesis, King Crimson, Rush... you'll get
through three, maybe four songs in that timespan.

------
calebmpeterson
Daft Punk, Joe Satriani, Dead Mau5, Lange's Intercity podcast, Thievery
Corporation

~~~
benregn
Thank you for deadmou5!

~~~
calebmpeterson
Glad to share! Cosmic Gate is also great.

------
benregn
I often listen to Sneaker Pimps, Four tet, Massive Attack, Thievery
Corporation, Röyksopp and Air... I like to mix it up as well (aka. shuffle)!

------
kennywinker
Fuck Buttons (Tarot Sport album) Bone Thugs-N-Harmony (All albums)

------
poissonpie
Uniko by Kronos Quartet, Kimmo Pohjonen & Samuli Kosminen

------
pizza
Flying Lotus, Daft Punk, Mr Oizo, Com Truise.

------
sigil
Try Steve Reich's "Music for 18 Musicians."

